# Recomend womens bib shorts



## BruceG1 (Apr 6, 2010)

I would like to get my wife a pair of bib shorts for Xmas. I would probably order on-line as there seems to be a lot of sales on right now so also looking for recomendations on where to buy as well. Who make a decent womens bib?

Thanks


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I've been pleasantly surprised with the Voler bibs.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

They all fit a little differently. Personally, I find that Men's bibs fit me better because they're longer, and the leg holes are larger. My favorite are the Ibex Arivee bib.


----------

